# Moving to Portugal



## Cold Canadian

Hello all, I am 29 years old, married (wife is of Portuguese descent her father was born and raised Peniche) with 2 boys and am going to move to Portugal in a years time. I would like to explain my situation and see what response I get in regards to my plans. I have been in Sales for 10 years, some management, some marketing, mostly business to business account manager stuff. Always successful and educated in sales and marketing. My wife does medical administration. My boys are 5 and 3. My wife also has her father and Step-mother living in Santo Tirso. I speak English, French and a little Spanish (hopefully a lot in a years time). My wife speaks English as well as a little Spanish. It seems to me that most of the employment I can find through the web is in the Algarve for someone with my job experience, is this true? Is it possible to get sales work further North? keeping in mind my language skills ie lack of Portuguese? My wife has also ran home daycare before, is this popular in Portugal? What is the licensing like? I am estimating I'll have 25-30,000 Euros towards a down payment on a home is that out of the question? Will I have to rent? Does it cost to send your kids to school? Lots of questions and all over the map I know, but any opinions or thoughts are desired. thanks, Geoff-a cold but soon to be warm Canadian


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

In your situation, I'd start taking some sort of language lessons ASAP. Even if you can find a job with an international company that uses English as its "official" language, you'll need Portuguese for day to day stuff and for basic social contacts within the office. Then, of course, there is the old saying that, when selling, you use the customer's language.

I'm not in Portugal, but a couple observations on Europe in general that might be relevant: 

It might be best to plan on renting at first so you can get the "lay of the land" and decide exactly where to buy a home. Home ownership is more of a long-term thing here. You're expected to make a somewhat larger down payment, and to stick with the house you bought for a longer period of time.

Some cultures aren't into daycare. You may want to check with the wife's parents in Portugal to see what the local customs are. In France there are state sponsored creches for younger children, and once they go to school, they're literally in school all day long, so no need for daycare. In other countries, most people leave their kids with family members and would never consider using a paid service. That may be something you have to decide on once you arrive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## solarq

Hello Cold Canadian,

you are planning really a big change from Canada to Portugal. You will certainly enjoy Portugal, the variety of landscapes, beaches and so on. But do not think it is easy. 

If you are planning to move to Santo Tirso you will be in the northern part, close to the Spnish border. The Porto area has most of the Portuguese industry but income for employed is very low and it is a very rainy zone.

The Algarve has a different reality, as it is very touristic and has the best climate. There are striking differences between the areas of Portugal.

As regards to the languages of Spanish and Portuguese, the written words are similar, but the pronouciation is very different. Portuguese usually anderstand Spanish, but the Spanish have Problems to understand Portuguese. 

You have public schools and privat schools in Portugal. The privat have better quality, more disciplin and cost money.

I think it is a good idea, first to rend a place and to look at the country.

What surprises me, is that many Portuguese would like to emigrate to Canada, because of the lack of fair opportunities in Portugal. Once a Britisch man said to me: "In Portugal is more important whom you know, than what you know". I think, he was right.

But it is alway an interesting experience and a big challenge to live and work in another country. The best could be to come to Portugal with a Canadian contract and paid by a Canadian company.


----------



## Ann Hansen

Hi,
I wonder if you realise that you need a permit to work in Portugal if you are any nationality other than E.U. You can find all the info you need on the S.E.F government web site.
If you can get work with a company that will sponsor you all the better.
Ann


----------

